# Kindle Insult....



## pomlover2586 (Feb 14, 2009)

I was speaking to a friend today about my kindle and had it out showing it to her, when a lady walks by and says "What a piece of F*ing crap....waste of money- just read the d*mn book. Stupid B**ch....."

I was so speechless.......I put the kindle away and cried a bit after......and this happened in a mall.......


----------



## gadgetgirl003 (Mar 22, 2009)

Sounds like the person  who walked by and commented was a rude and vulgar individual. Sorry she made you cry.


----------



## Magenta (Jun 6, 2009)

Oh my how awful.

I would have said "F*&k YOU".

I'm from NYC.  We can't help it.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

pomlover2586 said:


> I was speaking to a friend today about my kindle and had it out showing it to her, when a lady walks by and says "What a piece of F*ing crap....waste of money- just read the d*mn book. Stupid B**ch....."
> 
> I was so speechless.......I put the kindle away and cried a bit after......and this happened in a mall.......


Don't take the words of some stranger, probably a bit, shall we politely say "touched" too much to heart. Enjoy your kindle and leave her to her narrow world view.


----------



## Scheherazade (Apr 11, 2009)

Wow... don't dwell on it. People are just mean-spirited. Move on with the knowledge that she is probably still angry and bitter at something else right now while you have people from all over the world telling you what an _<insert favorite expletive here>_ she is. I know I always say I wish someone would try that with me, but I probably would have been speechless and shaking with anger and dwelling on it afterwards too. Lesson here... avoid malls.


----------



## pomlover2586 (Feb 14, 2009)

I'm normally not a very sensitive person- in fact I'm far more likely to respond like Magenta suggested when a person treats me like that- but I was so taken aback and shocked that by the time I recovered she was already gone. It was completely out of left field....never even talked/met this woman......I just can't imagine a person treating a stranger like that


----------



## Magenta (Jun 6, 2009)

It was that she used the word B*&ch that would have sparked my reaction.  Seriously, she's got some serious problems to say that to a total stranger.  

Them is fightin' words!


----------



## pomlover2586 (Feb 14, 2009)

Magenta said:


> Them is fightin' words!


  Yes they are.....when I'm not so caught off guard! My best guess is she's still peeved she didn't get her Kindle for X-Mas


----------



## Magenta (Jun 6, 2009)

pomlover2586 said:


> Yes they are.....when I'm not so caught off guard! My best guess is she's still peeved she didn't get her Kindle for X-Mas


LOL... That is right! Probably jealous. GOOD!


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

I think she is disturbed, or at least disturbed about something!


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

As the saying goes, "she has issues".  Feel pity for how insecure and warped she must be to feel the need to feed her self-esteem by insulting inoffensive strangers, and just move on (though it is okay to spend a minute thinking up a few of your favorite expletives and how well they describe her first).


----------



## Pushka (Oct 30, 2009)

What a nasty person.  I cant believe some people think they have the right to randomly insult people like that.  Silly cow.


----------



## B-Kay 1325 (Dec 29, 2008)

With an attitude like that she doesn't deserve a Kindle.  Can you imagine such a wonderful devise in the hands of such a cruel and bitter person?  As Mr. T would say "Pity the Fool" that has to live in those shoes.

I probably would have reacted just like you and can't imagine how anyone can treat someone/anyone (especially a total stranger) like that.  Brenda


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

What a horrid woman!


----------



## rho (Feb 12, 2009)

I probably would have looked at my friend and burst into very loud laughter while trying to get the word "jerk" out -- but then I do have this strange sense of humor that can be set off by the strangest things - and I have to admit I occasionally embarrass my hubby because when I laugh I am not a ladylike twitterer - I guffah - so she would have known I was laughing at her comment 


but I can see how it could take you back like that and make you cry too -- but like I said she is a jerk - be glad you don't have to live with her - and I bet they are right and she didn't get the Kindle she wanted from Santa - probably got a lump of coal instead hehehehe


----------



## Kindgirl (Jan 31, 2009)

She's just jealous


----------



## RavenclawPrefect (May 4, 2009)

What a nasty bit of work!  That is really stunning that a complete stranger would make those kind of comments. 

You ARE reading the book, BTW


----------



## r0zzie (Jan 1, 2010)

This is my first post on Kindle boards, usually just lurking but I had to chime in on this one.

That lady was clearly mentally unstable because no person playing with a full deck of cards would ever talk that way.  Rest assured, she probably is medicated and loony.


----------



## duck833 (Mar 29, 2009)

Good reason to carry and know how to use a taser!


----------



## hsuthard (Jan 6, 2010)

The Hooded Claw said:


> As the saying goes, "she has issues". Feel pity for how insecure and warped she must be to feel the need to feed her self-esteem by insulting inoffensive strangers, and just move on (though it is okay to spend a minute thinking up a few of your favorite expletives and how well they describe her first).


This is exactly what I was thinking. Imagine the awful and sad things that must be going on inside of her to feel she can talk to strangers that way. It must be a horrible life she leads. And your appropriate reaction shows just how far you fall on the opposite end of the spectrum, with kindness and friendliness in your heart.


----------



## pomlover2586 (Feb 14, 2009)

hsuthard said:


> And your appropriate reaction shows just how far you fall on the opposite end of the spectrum, with kindness and friendliness in your heart.


Aw well thank you- though if I'm honest with myself, if I hadn't been so shocked I would have made a couple of comments back


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

hsuthard said:


> This is exactly what I was thinking. Imagine the awful and sad things that must be going on inside of her to feel she can talk to strangers that way. It must be a horrible life she leads. And your appropriate reaction shows just how far you fall on the opposite end of the spectrum, with kindness and friendliness in your heart.


Yep, I'm just a big sweetie who is a melodrama villain and wants to take over the world!


----------



## esper_d (May 2, 2009)

OMG! I would have been shocked too! I'm sorry you had to hear that. At least you know that her opinion is much smaller than all of ours here on the board. There are thousands on here to back you up, we luv and appreciate our kindles and yours!


----------



## earthlydelites (Dec 12, 2009)

awww sorry to hear that she made you cry!! 

What everyone else says is what I agree with - she probably wasn't the full quid


----------



## KimberlyinMN (Dec 30, 2009)

Wow! That sure takes balls on her part.  It makes me wonder if she works at a book store? (Especially one that might be closing, so perhaps she's definitely biased against e-readers.)  I would have countered with "Had a bad day?"  Well, I can SAY that here because it didn't happen to me. I'm not usually very fast with comebacks after I've been shocked like I'm sure you were.


----------



## Richard in W.Orange (Nov 24, 2009)

OMG ... 

Its probably (to my way of thinking) good the shock kept you from responding ... the world in doing that made you look like the much bigger person!

(I commute in and out of NYC and although NYers are a bunch (god love em) I've never encountered such a thing ever!)


----------



## Prazzie (Oct 25, 2009)

How unpleasant! Those are some very strong emotions she has about someone else's property, I wonder what prompted it? It was completely uncalled for. She couldn't have known whether it had been a Christmas or birthday present, so she should have just kept her mouth shut. The fact that she felt the need to express herself in such a way indicates that she's got serious issues.

Now, what you need to do is get some Shuriken (ninja throwing stars) and store them in your Kindle jacket. If anyone ever insults your Kindle again...you know what you have to do.


----------



## Dana (Dec 4, 2009)

Methinks she could stand to read a book.......... Here's one suggestion.......

Emily Post's Etiquette


----------



## Dana (Dec 4, 2009)

and apparently she's already read this series:


----------



## GinnyB (Dec 19, 2009)

Magenta said:


> Oh my how awful.
> 
> I would have said "F*&k YOU".
> 
> I'm from NYC. We can't help it.


ha ha ha ha!


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

The good thing is that you have 8,500-plus KB members who would never treat you in such a crude manner.
deb


----------



## GinnyB (Dec 19, 2009)

Actually, the woman is ignorant... in more ways than one! Still, it's disheartening and I would have been really mad and just as taken aback as you were. Clearly, she just doesn't have a clue. Hope you feel better.


----------



## 3boysnagirl (Dec 29, 2009)

Wow!  Seriously?  There are Kindle haters?  I'm very new to this.

And I just got through the breast feeding/formula feeding haters.  Geez, it's always something.

I might have reacted like you, but every once in a while I'm good with a comeback.  So she might have gotten an earful depending on what kind of day it is for me.


----------



## BookBinder (Jan 21, 2009)

I'm sorry you had to be subjected to that cruelty.  I chalk it up to meanness, ignorance and jealousy.  Imagine being a family member to her.....UGH


----------



## BookBinder (Jan 21, 2009)

Oh my how awful.

I would have said "F*&k YOU".

I'm from NYC. We can't help it.
[/quote]

LOL Magenta.........I'm with you on that one. I'm right across the river.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

pomlover2586 said:


> Aw well thank you- though if I'm honest with myself, if I hadn't been so shocked I would have made a couple of comments back


It's probably just as well you didn't. Take the high road and all that.

L


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

I think it's probably a good thing that you didn't answer.  You KNOW she is totally wrong.


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

You did just fine pom, I wish you had not put the kindle up tho. AND you have lots of support here! So chin up and forget the


Spoiler



bitch


----------



## Geemont (Nov 18, 2008)

I could think of a number of good reactions:

1. (In robot voice). YOU WILL BE ASSIMILATED!
2. Point your finger at her, open your month into a wide O, and say something like "Ooooooh!"
3. Look blankly back at her, smile wanly, then return to reading without saying a word.



KimberlyinMN said:


> It makes me wonder if she works at a book store? (Especially one that might be closing, so perhaps she's definitely biased against e-readers.)


That is very possible. I still shop for used paperbacks not on Kindle and the owner at one store is very chatty and vocal about his hated for Kindle. (He doesn't know I have one.) It seems that enough hardcore readers are now getting Kindles so he is seeing a drop off the number of trades being brought in. He claims, the owners of Powell's Books in Portland, the largest used book store in the country, told him they expect to be out of business in seven years from die-off in trade. I don't know if that is true or not.


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

What a horrible woman!  I would have cried too since I cry when I'm mad, happy, sentimental, for no apparent reason at all.....I hope you feel better after all the love and support here at KB.

Chris


----------



## brandydandy (Dec 27, 2009)

WOW!  How horrible.  I probably would have said "I hope you get the money saved for that surgery soon.  You know the one to get that stick removed from you A$$."

I have no idea why people need to be so mean.


----------



## marianneg (Nov 4, 2008)

I have to agree with those that say she probably has some kind of mental or emotional problem.  Normal people just do not behave like that.


----------



## Melonhead (Jan 1, 2010)

Uh oh. SOMEBODY is off their meds again, bless her heart.

You know what bless her heart means, right?


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

Magenta said:


> Oh my how awful.
> 
> I would have said "F*&k YOU".
> 
> I'm from NYC. We can't help it.


 I would have been tempted to say the same thing. I am from New York too. The only problem would be she may be a nut and may end up punching someone.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Maybe it is a sign of getting older, but I've been thinking more about personal safety lately. I really don't want to put myself in situations where tensions might escalate and I might be hurt, even if the other person is acting like a jerk. You just don't know how people are going to react. 

A few weeks ago, I was driving and came to a yellow light and stopped. The car behind me was full of young men and they were obviously annoyed with my very conservative driving. I could see them yelling at me, giving me the finger. One kid even got out of the car and started spitting at my car! (He was far enough away that nothing reached my car.) When the light turned green, I drove on and then turned at the next available opportunity to get away from their car completely, even though it altered my route.

I told my 21 year old son about this and he thought I should have "done something." What, I'm not sure. Get into an altercation in the middle of the street with these nimrods? I don't think so. Even though they were acting like jerks, there was no reason to put myself in a potentially dangerous situation.

I see this experience the same way. Don't engage, don't acknowledge. Just walk on. It's better for all involved.

L


----------



## Lynn (Nov 4, 2008)

I agree with you Leslie, I am more cautious these days about my reactions to other people. I don't want to take the chance of getting hurt, but I also find that I can brush things off more easily as I have gotten older. In most cases I figure it's not worth getting my shorts in a bunch over it. I have to admit I would have been pretty floored by this women too and would have been too shocked to say anything

Lynn L


----------



## Magenta (Jun 6, 2009)

Richard in W.Orange said:


> OMG ...
> 
> Its probably (to my way of thinking) good the shock kept you from responding ... the world in doing that made you look like the much bigger person!
> 
> (I commute in and out of NYC and although NYers are a bunch (god love em) I've never encountered such a thing ever!)


LOL, yes we are a bunch  - but boy oh boy would we defend ourselves if someone dared speak as such!


----------



## Magenta (Jun 6, 2009)

Anne said:


> I would have been tempted to say the same thing. I am from New York too. The only problem would be she may be a nut and may end up punching someone.


Good point! However my mouth moves faster than my brain or common sense!


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

Magenta said:


> Good point! However my mouth moves faster than my brain or common sense!


Sometimes my mouth moves faster than my brain too.


----------



## Labrynth (Dec 31, 2009)

*snerk*  I'd have told her you weren't spending her money and she could go jump off a cliff.  Probably with a few extra words tossed in for meanness.  But I've never been known for my tact.


----------



## loca (Jan 3, 2010)

Wow, that's pretty mean.  

Probably doesn't have the cash to afford one, lol


----------



## ak rain (Nov 15, 2008)

just don't follow her to that dark side. stay happy
sylvia


----------



## Selcien (Oct 31, 2008)

esper_d said:


> At least you know that her opinion is much smaller than all of ours here on the board.


LOL.

Her opinion, the part that was an opinion, "What a piece of F*ing crap....waste of money- just read the d*mn book.", holds the same amount of weight as every other opinion that anyone has ever voiced, it just happens that the opinion voiced was negative.

To me there is no difference in someone walking up to you and insulting something like the Kindle (albeit in my case they'd have to insult Priss, my PRS-600, as I don't use my Kindles any more) and someone walking up to you and praising the Kindle/Priss. An opinion, be it positive, or negative, only reflects the person stating the opinion, for all of those hearing an expressed opinion it's just a matter of whether you agree, or disagree as no opinion can ever over-ride, cancel out, or support any other opinion as they're all 100% self contained. That goes for the opinion that I'm expressing here as well.

And for the record, I've had someone question the value of Priss, it was nothing overtly negative but was still questioning, I tried to explain, whether I did a good job or not is moot though as I know why I like Priss, and I don't need anyone to reinforce my opinion of it as my opinion has been formed from using it, not from what others have to say about it.

As for the "Stupid B**ch....." part, I'd think someone calling someone they don't know that would in fact be saying something that is self applicatory, the same goes for the people calling that person names as well, you don't know her, and you don't know why she said what she said, you can only guess.

Don't get me wrong, I do not condone such a spreading of negativity for the sake of spreading negativity, but that goes both ways. To the person that said what led to the creation of this thread and those responding to this thread as well. Negativity feeds upon negativity, and it's only by responding in a positive, or at least neutral fashion, that such negativity can be canceled out.

A lot of people do not like negativity and I'd agree that it's not pleasant, but negativity offers the potential of growth for those willing to take advantage of the opportunity. I've been more prone to dark moods at work that seemingly come out of nowhere since about the middle of December (we had some layoffs, my boss being one of them, and I've come to feel that his replacement is not only incompetent, but is exceedingly lazy, I so wish for my old boss back, not that I liked him, but he was a better boss, and the guy that used to be his assistant wasn't nearly as lazy when he was around). There's one guy at work that I sometimes work with that I've been particularly irritable with lately, it's not good for him, nor good for me. I could wait and hope that he gets better at dealing with me, or I could try to be less irritable with him. I've had little success so far but I'm going to keep working on it until we don't piss each other off (and LOL at the board software censoring p-i-s-s).

This is rather long winded but my point is this, regardless of what others do the way you react to them is your responsibility, nobody elses, and you have the choice of walking away unhappy, or walking away happy. My weapon of choice when dealing with dissenting opinions regarding something that I like is this, "One man's garbage is another man's treasure" as it's quite literally true.


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

Her way of "expressing her opinion" was uncalled for.


----------



## vsch (Mar 5, 2009)

Bet she works for Barnes and Noble.


----------



## Selcien (Oct 31, 2008)

mlewis78 said:


> Her way of "expressing her opinion" was uncalled for.


I agree which is why I try to be careful whenever I have a strong negative opinion about something. I used to hate the Wii so whenever someone who I knew liked the Wii asked me my opinion of it I did the best that I could to soften it, whereas I was quite blunt with those that I knew agreed with me.

The thing is that I also feel that a number of responses in this thread are also uncalled for. Think about it, you have people judging someone based on a single interaction, perhaps I'm naive, but I'd rather assume that she's having a bad day before I'd ever assume that she was a bad person.


----------



## pomlover2586 (Feb 14, 2009)

Well you know what they say...."first impressions count"

As the OP though I can tell you I didn't intend to start a debate over whether this person is good or bad, right or wrong etc.....I was just surprised by the powerful reaction I received and thought I would share. Sorry if that, or some of the responses my Original post have received, has offended you.


----------



## KathyluvsKindle (Apr 13, 2009)

I am sorry you were so hurt. Just keep reminding yourself that this was all about her and nothing to do with you (or your beloved Kindle).


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

Bad day or not, I wouldn't excuse the comment the woman made.  No need to fire back a comment, but I can't blame someone who would.  If I said something like that to a stranger, people would think I'm strange or disturbed.  I would not get away with it without some kind of scorn or at least dirty looks.


----------



## Pushka (Oct 30, 2009)

Sorry selcien, my opinion only, but I dont think that anyone has the right to express negative opinion in a personally insulting manner as to offend someone.  It is none of their business. She was not asked for her opinion, which is why most of us have responded that we think she is a very rude and offensive person. I think the world would be a really nasty place if this is regarded as 'normal and ok'.  You have expressed your opinion in a direct, but not insulting manner, so that is appropriate, I just dont happen to agree with your sentiments.


----------



## Prazzie (Oct 25, 2009)

Selcien said:


> The thing is that I also feel that a number of responses in this thread are also uncalled for. Think about it, you have people judging someone based on a single interaction, perhaps I'm naive, but I'd rather assume that she's having a bad day before I'd ever assume that she was a bad person.


I don't care if I had the worst day in the history of mankind, I would never treat someone the way that person did. As such, I will happily sit here and judge her upon that single reported action.


----------



## luvkin (Sep 25, 2009)

I might have said, too bad, I was going to give it away to you ~ guess you don't want it!


----------



## lmk2045 (Jun 21, 2009)

She obviously lacks social graces and thinks too highly of her own opinions.


----------



## JamieL (Feb 23, 2009)

Leslie said:


> Maybe it is a sign of getting older, but I've been thinking more about personal safety lately. I really don't want to put myself in situations where tensions might escalate and I might be hurt, even if the other person is acting like a jerk. You just don't know how people are going to react.
> 
> A few weeks ago, I was driving and came to a yellow light and stopped. The car behind me was full of young men and they were obviously annoyed with my very conservative driving. I could see them yelling at me, giving me the finger. One kid even got out of the car and started spitting at my car! (He was far enough away that nothing reached my car.) When the light turned green, I drove on and then turned at the next available opportunity to get away from their car completely, even though it altered my route.
> 
> ...


I'm with you; especially in that situation where they were already spitting at your car...I can't see confronting them being a good thing.

As to the original post, I'd have probably cried too.


----------



## brainstorm (Dec 8, 2009)

My Texan side says I'd've replied with, "Bless your heart (yes, I know what that REALLY means)." My NY-NJ side says I'd've replied with a "F#@k you". My kinder side says that clearly this person is hurting and is striking back but don't take it seriously; she's not the person she really wants to be. My wicked side says that she said what she did because she's miserable...good. My adult side says that I'll rise above my Texan, NY-NJ, and wicked side. 

The score is 3 to 2.


----------



## kim (Nov 20, 2008)

Oh, Pom, I'm sorry you were treated so terribly!  I would have had the same reaction.

She is not a nice person, I hope she doesn't have children.


----------



## kittykindle (Mar 25, 2009)

What a rude B****


----------



## MAGreen (Jan 5, 2009)

My usual reply to something like that is "I'm sorry". No, that is not me apologizing for anything, it me expressing sympathy for whatever has caused so much hatred and anger in a person. They can take it however they would like, I know what I mean and so does anyone whose opinion I care about. It helps me to stay calm and not cause more conflict, even though I would love to give that miserable B*$&# a piece of my mind. It also helps me to remember that nothing anyone else says can affect me unless I allow it to. It was the same same thing I said to anyone who had a problem with me breastfeeding my children!
I am so sorry that you had such a horrible experience and I hope that woman feels bad for being so mean.


----------



## RhondaRN (Dec 27, 2009)

You know, I'm really much more sensitive than I should be.  I do try to say to myself, when people are just plain mean, not to worry about it, they must have miserable lives, but sometimes it is hard.  I often see people at their worst (my job), but I still think there is no excuse for people to be mean.  As a matter of fact, it's one of the problems I'm going through in my life right now....."why is there so much evil in the world, why are some people just so mean?" kind of thing.  But anyway, try hard not to let that person bother you.  Obviously, they have bad things going on in their own life and want to take it out on others, or they are not 100 percent all there mentally, or they are just plain ignorant.  Why people just want to go around being mean is a mystery to me.

Edit:  I've just read some of the other responses you have received and want to say that we, as a society, should never let rude, mean behavior be accepted.  Does not mean we have to retaliate, but it should never be accepted or else what will our society become?  I also, (off the subject a little) think that many people believe that it's ok to be mean and rude online in message boards, etc, because, after all, we don't know each other and we are only "expressing our opinions."  I believe we should all show each other, all members of the human race, respect.  No matter that we may never meet the person.  (this does not mean I think anyone was rude in this post or on this forum, just from experience from other forums).  So that goes without saying, that I think that one can give their opinion and be respectful too.

Stepping off my soapbox.....


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

It is true that some people do seem to go out of their way just to be mean to strangers. But it still amazes me how many more will do the same to help someone they don't know or will never meet again. I am convinced that the good people far out number the bad. It is easy to become focused on the bad things and forget the good when our feelings are trampled on, but usually when we bring ourselves to look around, we realize that the world is still a pretty good place.


----------



## RhondaRN (Dec 27, 2009)

intinst said:


> It is true that some people do seem to go out of their way just to be mean to strangers. But it still amazes me how many more will do the same to help someone they don't know or will never meet again. I am convinced that the good people far out number the bad. It is easy to become focused on the bad things and forget the good when our feelings are trampled on, but usually when we bring ourselves to look around, we realize that the world is still a pretty good place.


You would make a good counselor, thanks.


----------



## rho (Feb 12, 2009)

ah heck - I'd still laugh - but then I laugh at most things


----------



## Neversleepsawink;) (Dec 16, 2008)

Oh wow, people are so hateful sometimes!  Obviously she has a bad life, and wanted people to feel her misery.  With my Irish temper I'm sure I'd let her have it.  Maybe she is just jealous...that's probably it.  (((Hugs))).


----------



## Mandy (Dec 27, 2009)

She must have gotten a nook for Christmas.   Her insecurities, whatever they may be, were showing. Just say a prayer for her, and move on. =)


----------



## TC Beacham (Nov 23, 2009)

Probably someone threatened by change. Oh well, her loss.


----------



## debbiev (Feb 17, 2009)

Leslie, I had to "chime" in here on your post. I think you did the right thing 'cause you never know how people are going to react or if they have a weapon. But! I would have wanted to yell at them "Hey, my insurance is low, how much is yours or do you even have any".


----------



## tessa (Nov 1, 2008)

maybe she can't read and feels threaten because there are no pictures in kindle books.

tessa


----------



## ak rain (Nov 15, 2008)

yet she recognized the kindle


----------



## Neversleepsawink;) (Dec 16, 2008)

ak rain said:


> yet she recognized the kindle


Exactly! Maybe she is upset since she didn't get one for Christmas.


----------



## Selcien (Oct 31, 2008)

Dana said:


> Methinks she could stand to read a book.......... Here's one suggestion.......
> 
> Emily Post's Etiquette


Actually, that's not a bad suggestion at all. After taking a look at the sample and seeing that it has the entire chapter on "Dealing With Rudeness", which fits the nature of this thread, I'd recommend that everyone that posted in this thread take a look at the sample.



pomlover2586 said:


> Well you know what they say...."first impressions count"


It goes both ways, the impression that she made on you, and the impression that you made on her, not to mention that there are the impressions on everyone that was close enough to have seen what happened, and of course, there are the impressions that people are making in this very thread.

You were stunned so while you weren't able to be polite to her you were also not able to be rude either. If she's not normally a rude person then she might look back on it and realize what she has done and feel bad about it, had you managed to be nice to her that would likely make her feel even worse about what she had done.



> As the OP though I can tell you I didn't intend to start a debate over whether this person is good or bad, right or wrong etc.....I was just surprised by the powerful reaction I received and thought I would share. Sorry if that, or some of the responses my Original post have received, has offended you.


The only people that can control a thread are the moderators, and even they cannot control a thread if people do not cooperate.

I wouldn't be offended by the comment that sparked this thread 'cause if someone had done that to me I'd been preoccupied with wondering what on earth had possessed them to do that, and I'm not offended at this thread. It's just that being nice doesn't mean just being nice to people that are nice, but also to those that are being rude.

I would like to add that I do hope that the next random stranger that approaches you when you have your Kindle out is much nicer. 



mlewis78 said:


> Bad day or not, I wouldn't excuse the comment the woman made. No need to fire back a comment, but I can't blame someone who would. If I said something like that to a stranger, people would think I'm strange or disturbed. I would not get away with it without some kind of scorn or at least dirty looks.


That's your choice, I would excuse the comment, and in turn, I'd hope that people would be willing to excuse comments I've made/make when I'm not being as nice as I should be. When I get irritated or frustrated I tend to get angry, when I get angry it tends to be a very self destructive type of anger. Not trying to make excuses, it's just that when I'm in a foul mood, and sometimes they come out of nowhere, I'm much more likely to say/post things that I regret than when I'm happy, and I do regret being rude to people, as such, I assume that other people will also regret being rude as well. 



Pushka said:


> Sorry selcien, my opinion only, but I dont think that anyone has the right to express negative opinion in a personally insulting manner as to offend someone. It is none of their business. She was not asked for her opinion, which is why most of us have responded that we think she is a very rude and offensive person. I think the world would be a really nasty place if this is regarded as 'normal and ok'. You have expressed your opinion in a direct, but not insulting manner, so that is appropriate, I just dont happen to agree with your sentiments.


I'm pretty much stuck on the "I don't think that anyone has the right to express negative opinion in a personally insulting manner as to offend someone." It seems harmless enough but for it to be true someone else, or a group of someone elses must have the right to determine what people can or cannot say.

I'll take a nasty world that allows freedom of speech before I'd take a nice world that has far too many rules governing what can or cannot be said. I doubt that you intended anything along those lines but that's how I interpreted it.

Etiquette is not about forcing people to behave properly, rather, it's about being polite to others in a way that might inspire others to be nice as well.

This guy at work has been commenting a heck of a lot about how I've been grumpy, snappish, basically not pleasant to be around. For a while I thought it was just him but I've also had some less than nice interactions with my current boss (I think that I'm beginning to hate him), so I cannot pretend any longer that I'm not having issues. The best that I've been able to do so far is to make myself stop talking until I've calmed down a bit, and while I don't see how I could possibly be nice when I'm angry, or not get angry at all, that is my goal.

I'm not sure how useful that Etiquette book would be for me after taking a look at it's table of contents but I've found a couple of other books that I will be sampling.


----------



## PolkSDA (Dec 25, 2009)

I rarely ever do so, but I would have seriously considered busting out the C-word.

It tends to send women into a frothing rage, but this seems precisely the right occasion to dust it off and use it...

But then again, I'm just a neanderthal male chauvinist pig.


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

Anger management:


----------



## Pushka (Oct 30, 2009)

I think if we have to discuss semantics to determine whether something if offensive or not, then it is a rotten world tbh.  

Perhaps etiquette is as easy as not saying anything nasty about anything to an 'innocent' anyone unless asked for an opinion by the receiver.  (By innocent I mean someone who is just minding their own business)  It isnt that hard, is it?


----------



## pomlover2586 (Feb 14, 2009)

Gotta agree with Pushka and other PP's......no need to dissect this interaction the way Selcien has.......she was rude....I was shocked.....doesn't matter why she was rude, what caused it etc......she should have bit her tongue and walked away- the end.


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Agreed that it doesn't matter why she was rude, whether she had a bad day (year?), was mentally unstable, or just a mean nasty person.

But I think Selcien has a valid point that negativity breeds negativity, and even though I would have been very upset by her remarks as well, I think it's good that you didn't add to the overall negativity among strangers by replying in kind.

Now, that kind of comment or attitude from people you have to work with every day would require some kind of discussion, otherwise you'd turn into a doormat.  But from strangers...  I guess it's best to let it go, difficult as that may be sometimes.

(Having said that, I find it more difficult as time goes by to do that.  I used to be very mellow and patient, live-and-let-live, but it seems that every year I find myself having less and less patience with inconsiderateness/stupidity/apathy.  Maybe I should move to NYC.  )


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

Susan in VA said:


> Maybe I should move to NYC.


Or you could move to Texas where a big part of the population carries a concealed weapon. That tends to keep conversations polite.


----------



## Pushka (Oct 30, 2009)

I would not have said anything nasty back to them either; because then that would be stooping down to their level, and I also dont tend to abuse random strangers.  But I would have thought she was a nasty cow, which she is! 

Although one of my favourite lines (in my head, anyway) is "care factor zero"!


----------



## chiffchaff (Dec 19, 2008)

I find it odd that someone would feel so strongly about an electronic device that they're compelled to make such comments to a complete stranger.  It's just an e-reader, for pete's sake.  To quote Ron Weasley, "she needs to sort out her priorities!"  (Or, more likely, she was upset about something else and this was thoughtless displacement behavior.)

(edit: not that I don't feel strongly about my Kindle - I just don't understand offering uninvited criticism of an innocuous object to a total stranger.)


----------



## Scheherazade (Apr 11, 2009)

I found more fitting Ron Weasley quotes...

"Hearing voices no one else can hear isn't a good sign, even in the wizarding world." 
“And what in the name of Merlin’s most baggy Y Fronts was that about?" 
"Oy, pea-brain!" 
"Did I tell you I've invented a broomstick that'll reach Jupiter?"  (I'm totally saying this one randomly to people who insult me from now on.)
"Accio Brain!"


----------



## chiffchaff (Dec 19, 2008)

good ones - I especially like "Accio Brain!"


----------



## Selcien (Oct 31, 2008)

LOL @ Jeff's Anger management pic. 



Pushka said:


> I think if we have to discuss semantics to determine whether something if offensive or not, then it is a rotten world tbh.


Three things that are offensive, the first one is the one that the OP described.

The second one happened at work. A woman walked past a guy that I was working with without saying hello, he got really upset over it, I mean, *really* upset over it.

And for the third one, one of my vulnerabilities. Playing Toby Keith's "Love Me If You Can" where I can hear it. It seems harmless, and for most people likely is, the thing is that my sister had put together a montage for our fathers funeral, and that's the song she used for it. As I've discovered owing to someone playing it at work, hearing it is extremely painful.

Three different things, all with unpleasant results.



> Perhaps etiquette is as easy as not saying anything nasty about anything to an 'innocent' anyone unless asked for an opinion by the receiver. (By innocent I mean someone who is just minding their own business) It isnt that hard, is it?


I'd say that it would be rather difficult for die hard sports fans. In fact, this thread reminded me of it. Last year, when I was visiting Chicago, I stopped at a restaurant for lunch. I happened to be wearing a Colorado Rockies shirt, I'm not a sports fan, it was a gift from my sister, so I never gave it any thought. The greeter there, thinking that he was being funny, decided to act as if I was not welcome because of the shirt.

He didn't think he was being offensive, I thought that he was, so which one of us would be correct?

Some things that are offensive are very clearly offensive and have long standing histories behind them, like giving some one the middle finger for example, but other things that are offensive are not so obvious.



pomlover2586 said:


> no need to dissect this interaction the way Selcien has.......she was rude....I was shocked.....she should have bit her tongue and walked away- the end.


Agreed.


----------



## Scheherazade (Apr 11, 2009)

Eh, I don't even care if it's a sports team thing.  People using that as an excuse to yell at and threaten and even harm people is despicable.  Sometimes I wonder if sports are really doing us any good.  All these people getting paid all this money just to play a sport that is pretty much about selling merchandise...  I guess it's always been like that though and at least we don't kill people for fun... much.


----------



## pomlover2586 (Feb 14, 2009)

OK MODS....I think this topic has been pretty much picked through. I'm glad to know I have so many Kindle supporters/fans who agree with me that it's one AMAZING device.....and we all pretty much agree the woman was way out of line and rude. Perhaps we can close this thread now and move on to funner topics about our obsession?


----------



## MichelleR (Feb 21, 2009)

Jeff said:


> Anger management:


The dog in my avatar used to do just that. He'd turn around, look ever his shoulder, and position himself. 

Pomlover,

As the old bumper sticker says: Mean People Suck.

I do believe the saying that living well is the best revenge though. You have another reason to love your Kindle -- that some rude heifer resents your enjoyment of it.


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

Closed per OP request.


----------

